# 2010 Soho S



## krustyone

In previous years the product description said flip flop hub, this year it doesn't but I keep reading that it does but does not come with the cog on the fixed side, Does anyone have one or know?


----------



## MADMAXB

I just picked up my Soho S yesterday it only comes with a 17 tooth freewheel and no fixed gear. But u can add the fixed gear to it as it still has the flip flop rear hub its threaded on the other side just no gear u can add one to for like 30 dollars.(gear and lock ring needed).


----------



## krustyone

*Sweet!*

That is what I wanted to hear, I have yet to try fixed{well, I seem to remember having a bike I could pedal backwards 30 years ago}didn't really want to have to explain to the wife why I needed a new wheel for a bike I haven't picked up yet. Yeah, I know I should have asked that before I ordered it but ...

So how do you like it so far?


----------



## MADMAXB

I like it so far i already changed the front gear up to a 47 tooth gear (All City Brand) Changed out the chain to cause the chain didnt have enough links to allow for the big chain ring difference. So i replaced it with a red KMC chain.It comes with a silver painted KMC chain on it. The cool thing is those chains are only 15dollars. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNumber5

Ya mine didnt come with a cog either. I love my soho s. I replaced that looooooong handle bar with drops. Which color did you order? I got the white. Its pretty sick.


----------



## MADMAXB

I got the the Black one  I swapped out the handle bars as well; put the bull horn bars on mine and flipped the stem to lower the bars down.


----------



## krustyone

I've got a black one coming, just ordered a lock ring and I'm looking at some bullhorns, too, I think that might be cool. How does it ride?
With drops?
Can I assume it rides pretty upright since you flipped the stem?


----------



## MADMAXB

Ya it rides up right for me im 6ft7in. so i have the large frame. It rides great and is super quiet might have to get a bell to let people know im coming up behind them. I got the 25.4 Soma Urban Pursuit Bicycle Handlebar 42 in wide. Then i got the Cane Creek bar end brake levers 200TT.


----------



## krustyone

Nice! Bet it looks great, did you stay all black?

Did you need a longer brake cable?


----------



## MADMAXB

Ya i did except for a red KMC chain. I just let the bike shop put new cables and cable housins on it only cost like 30 dollars for them to swap and install new cables.


----------



## krustyone

Cool, thanks!

Have fun!!


----------



## TNumber5

Just got back from riding mine. It is super quiet. I have to yell at ppl to tell them im passing. I love it with drops. I had to get new levers cause the stock ones were tiny. Just hate the stock gearing. It spins way too much. Trying to decide if I want to get a new chainring or a smaller cog...


----------



## krustyone

Nice!

It really looks good with the drops!

What size frame is that?


----------



## TNumber5

Its the baby one 15". Im short lol


----------



## krustyone

Gotcha, the top tube drop looked awful steep.

So your liking the ride?


----------



## TNumber5

Loving every minute of it.


----------



## krustyone

Awesome!! 

Can't wait for mine to get in!!


----------



## tindrum

hey, i'm in the market for one of these as well, and interested in putting drops on it, and just generally playing around with the stock build... if you have one, i would love to see the pictures!


----------



## krustyone

Yeah, all pics!:thumbsup: 

Max I would like to see pics with the bullhorns if you have any!


----------



## MADMAXB

:thumbsup:


----------



## krustyone

Stealthy sweetness!!

I'm really liking the bullhorns!


----------



## nOOky

I have a black 2009, probably 4,000 miles on it. I love it. The geometry is a bit hybrid-ish, but I added a longer stem and some flat bars to it. I plan to add some bullhorns when I get around to it.
I got a great deal on a carbon crank, and I changed the stem and bars, that's about it. Great bike!


----------



## TNumber5

nOOky said:


> I have a black 2009, probably 4,000 miles on it. I love it. The geometry is a bit hybrid-ish, but I added a longer stem and some flat bars to it. I plan to add some bullhorns when I get around to it.
> I got a great deal on a carbon crank, and I changed the stem and bars, that's about it. Great bike!


What kind of carbon crank did you get?


----------



## nOOky

Typo, I got a carbon fork sorry. It was a Bontrager something or other.
Saved just over a lb on the bike. The stock fork could be used to beat a musk ox to death with.


----------



## MADMAXB

U have any pics of the carbon fork on your Soho was thinking bout about putting one on mine.


----------



## nOOky

Not readily available, trust me it is noticeable. I can almost do wheelies now


----------



## krustyone

Awww, you guys are making me jealous! Mine is supposed to be here this week!


----------



## TNumber5

krustyone said:


> Awww, you guys are making me jealous! Mine is supposed to be here this week!


Definitely hate that feeling!! Its like ahhhh UPS! :mad2:


----------



## paipo

I bought mine recently...got a smokin' deal on a new black 50cm. I added shimano r540 and riding it fixed mostly in the flats and easy rolling terrain. I'm new to the fg world and I'm glad the f/r brakes are there even when fixed until I get the hang of skid-stops...if ever lol. I really like the simplicity of this bike (and I have had several derailleur equiped bikes over the years with three cool keepers hanging out in the garage) but I'm really diggin' this stealthy bike!


----------



## steel fan

Great looking bikes guys. Seems like a lot of fun for the price too.


----------



## TNumber5

Picked up a Inform RL saddle today. The stock one was a pain in the butt (literally).

View attachment 198715


----------



## MADMAXB

Looks good matches the bike too. Just ordered some rims for mine. Gonna run 700x25 tires on it. Ur right about the seat did 30 miles fixed gear and talk about a sore A$$  .


----------



## NTA

Awesome !!!


----------



## kiwisimon

TNumber5 said:


> Picked up a Inform RL saddle today. The stock one was a pain in the butt (literally).
> 
> View attachment 198715


That saddle gives me sore arms just looking at it , but your old one was even more downhill. nice looking bike.


----------



## krustyone

TNumber5 said:


> Picked up a Inform RL saddle today. The stock one was a pain in the butt (literally).
> 
> View attachment 198715



Nice!!


----------



## paipo

I put a honey-colored Masi Button Spring Saddle on mine before it left the store. I like the shape and asthetics of this saddle on the stealthy-black Soho...and my 6-0/265lb dimensions required it lol. Since I'm riding the Soho S more than my Roubaix Comp I'm thinking of swapping the seats to put more miles on my fairly-new large-rivet black B17 Special. It'll be painful....but someone's gotta do it lol!


----------



## krustyone

*Finally!!*










It finally came, only have a few miles on it and flipped the stem. So far I am actually liking the stock seat.
My lock ring and fixed cog are not in yet but that is my next step.
Thanks for all the info so far!!


----------



## TNumber5

:thumbsup:


----------



## krustyone

Forgot to post I got it, I got it!

Flipped the stem, set her up fixed with 16t cog, still can't decide on the bars so I took off the grips and wrapped the bar then put some bar ends on {it's better but not happy yet}.

Accidentally did my first big down hill fixed, what a rush!


----------



## MADMAXB

COOL :thumbsup: Did ya manage to put the lock ring on ur wheel? Mine actually didnt have the two different threads so the lock ring wouldn't go on it. Trek mess up put a double sided freewheel hub on it i guess. 
Doesnt really matter since im not using those wheels now anyway lol.


----------



## krustyone

Mine went on, good thing, that would have confused me!


----------



## TNumber5

I still haven't got a fixed cog... I kinda like the single speed.


----------



## krustyone

TNumber5 said:


> I still haven't got a fixed cog... I kinda like the single speed.


It's really different, I'm still figuring it out. Fun though, I had to make myself get back on the gears to get ready for 2 50 mile hilly rides this weekend.


----------



## endcycle

Hi! (first post)

I've had my Soho S for about a month and a half now - absolutely LOVE the bike. Debating putting on track-style handlebars (not drops)... and I have a hub and 16t ring on the way for the fixed side. Can't wait. 

I was debating replacing the front fork w/ carbon, but I'm not sure how it would affect the already rough ride. Still giving the seat a chance - it's not great, but it's breaking in okay. might just get a real leather one down the road though.


----------



## krustyone

endcycle said:


> Hi! (first post)
> 
> I've had my Soho S for about a month and a half now - absolutely LOVE the bike. Debating putting on track-style handlebars (not drops)... and I have a hub and 16t ring on the way for the fixed side. Can't wait.
> 
> I was debating replacing the front fork w/ carbon, but I'm not sure how it would affect the already rough ride. Still giving the seat a chance - it's not great, but it's breaking in okay. might just get a real leather one down the road though.


Welcome!

Soho S=fun!
Bullhorns look like the way to go.
My theory on the fork is: I liked the Soho S because it looked like a cool, inexpensive bike so I'm not going to put too much into it and just ride and I like the steel one.
I'm actually liking the seat so far, mostly just around town.

Have fun!


----------



## endcycle

Yeah, it's totally a fun bike. I have yet to run more than 10 miles on it, but definitely want to ride more. Probably going on a group casual ride wednesday, and am looking forward to it. 

I'm pretty sold on bullhorns, but I'm having a hard time picking a set - all of them look right about the same. Are there any brands that are better than others? Also, do I have to go with bar-end brake levers if I do that, or can some mount on the horizontals as well? 

I already flipped the stem, which made a nice bit of difference in riding position (and looks better, as well). Actually, one of the things I'm most surprised by is the sheer amount of people complimenting the bike - I got it partly because of how low-key it looks, and apparently that makes it stand out that much more. Kinda weird.

Oh, and pedals. I haaaaaaate the current pedals. hate. haaate.  I'm looking for some decent clipped ones shortly.


----------



## krustyone

Oh, and pedals. I haaaaaaate the current pedals. hate. haaate. I'm looking for some decent clipped ones shortly.

I've got these:
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/pedals/road.html
and I love them, can ride clip-less or just hop on after work and cruise to town.


----------



## endcycle

krustyone said:


> Oh, and pedals. I haaaaaaate the current pedals. hate. haaate. I'm looking for some decent clipped ones shortly.
> 
> I've got these:
> http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/pedals/road.html
> and I love them, can ride clip-less or just hop on after work and cruise to town.


Those ARE pretty cool, but I am not nearly a serious enough rider to warrant clipless pedals and shoes.  I'm just looking for good platforms with clips.

... okay, they are REALLY tempting. But I can resist, dammit. I CAN.


----------



## krustyone

Aw, come on, platform on one side, clipless on the other








A530

You don't even have to get the shoes right away.
Nah, get what you are comfortable with, that makes all the difference sometimes.


----------



## endcycle

krustyone said:


> Aw, come on, platform on one side, clipless on the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A530
> 
> You don't even have to get the shoes right away.
> Nah, get what you are comfortable with, that makes all the difference sometimes.


I wound up buying a 20 dollar pair of clipped pedals at the LBS yesterday. I think after I get into longer rides, I'll look into clipless - but for now, I honestly can't justify it. Though they are very, very cool.



My next purchase and install will definitely be handlebars - I'm looking into bullhorns, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## endcycle

Okay yeah, the Soho's seat?
sucks.
Just did 20 miles in it, longest I've ridden in a while. COMPLETELY uncomfortable seat. I'm beginning to think a nice leather saddle might have to happen sooner than the handlebars.


----------



## MADMAXB

Ya i did 40 miles on that seat when i first got the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## endcycle

First: BADASS. Wow. Nice, man, very nice.
Second: Is the selle italia c2 sorta the end-all for that price range? What did you pay?
Third: Would you mind listing out the components you put on there?


----------



## MADMAXB

Thanks


----------



## endcycle

Thanks a ton for the links. The seat is MUCH cheaper at your site. 
Stupid question - is the chain 3/32 or 1/8?


----------



## MADMAXB

The chain is 1/8. A 1/2 will work on it also thats what the guy at the bike shop told me since its a single speed. 
There is a Selle seat for sale in the classified section thats a great deal on a SLK i would buy it but i dont need another seat :thumbsup:


----------



## endcycle

MADMAXB said:


> The chain is 1/8. A 1/2 will work on it also thats what the guy at the bike shop told me since its a single speed.
> There is a Selle seat for sale in the classified section thats a great deal on a SLK i would buy it but i dont need another seat :thumbsup:


Argh of course after I already ordered my handlebars and seat from Ribble. 

Thanks for the heads-up man.


----------



## Punkaccountant

For those of you who have a Soho S already...I have been looking at this bike online and was wondering if there is enough clearance to put a 700x32 or 35 tire on it? I'd like to take it on the bike path with crushed limestone and I prefer a little bigger tire than a 28. I don't like fenders so they will not be an issue. Thanks for your help.


----------



## endcycle

just got the handlebars and the selle italia gel seat. put the seat on, and it's sick looking.  going for a ride this afternoon to make sure I like how it's adjusted. Thinking at this point the bike is going to stay all black.


----------



## krustyone

Punkaccountant said:


> For those of you who have a Soho S already...I have been looking at this bike online and was wondering if there is enough clearance to put a 700x32 or 35 tire on it? I'd like to take it on the bike path with crushed limestone and I prefer a little bigger tire than a 28. I don't like fenders so they will not be an issue. Thanks for your help.


I haven't actually tried but it looks like some bigger tires would fit, I have taken mine on a crushed stone trail with the 28's a few times with no problems.

MADMAX: That looks awesome!!


----------



## MADMAXB

:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## endcycle

Rocking. Ordered the brake levers, new tape, and some new cables on amazon just in case i need them (probably will). The new seat already has made a HUGE difference. Can't wait to see how much the bars help.


----------



## SpnSprt

Hey guys, I'm really new to biking. I just picked up a Soho S and am loving it and wanted to change to bullhorns.

What's a good brand/size for the bar and levers? how hard is the install?

Also the seats hurting my butt pretty good too. Any reccomendations?


----------



## krustyone

Welcome! 
I am still riding stock/fixed, except that I took off the grips and wrapped the bar, but if you look at some of the above posts there are links to products, MADMAXB had some on this page. Otherwise I am sure someone will be here soon to help.

Have fun!!


----------



## endcycle

Hi SpnSprt- 

Welcome aboard (from another n00b ).

The links above from MADMAXB are great options - I went with similar handlebars and the same brake levers, but won't have them installed until this weekend. I bought a selle italia seat online and some cheap clipped pedals from a local store, and those two items made a HUGE difference.


----------



## SpnSprt

bump!


----------



## krustyone

SpnSprt said:


> Hey guys, I'm really new to biking. I just picked up a Soho S and am loving it and wanted to change to bullhorns.
> 
> What's a good brand/size for the bar and levers? how hard is the install?
> 
> Also the seats hurting my butt pretty good too. Any reccomendations?


I asked at the LBS and they had some inexpensive and more expensive options right there and offered to either explain what needed to be done or do it, I guess what I'm saying is check your LBS.

I just got back from 20 miles of rolling hills on the Soho S and decided that I am going to bump up getting my bars! The seat, however, turned out to be quite comfortable, so if any of you guys want to get rid of your stock seat shoot me a PM, I would like to try one on my mountain bike.

Edit: I don't suppose anyone got this seat?








I'm liking that!


----------



## Punkaccountant

krustyone said:


> The seat, however, turned out to be quite comfortable, so if any of you guys want to get rid of your stock seat shoot me a PM, I would like to try one on my mountain bike.


I have to agree. I read all of the complaints about this seat and I found it to be one of the best I've ever been on. I guess it true that no one seat is perfect for everyone.


----------



## TNumber5

Ya I got rid of my seat after about 60 miles. I thought I could get it to break in a bit, but I couldnt do it anymore. My wife loved it though so I put it on her bike. I got the bonty inline rl. I love that saddle.


----------



## endcycle

Spent some time with a friend working on the bike this weekend. Added my bullhorns, wrapped with some nice tape, bar-end brakes, and threw the fixed cog on. 



















My impressions of fixed gear so far aren't too favorable - it's REALLY weird at first. Almost launched myself out of the seat a few times, too.


----------



## krustyone

endcycle: Super stealthy! 

Picked up my bullhorns last week but my short vacation turned into me fixing a boat, that took the better part of 2 days, and carting people around the lake so I never got to work on the bike.


----------



## endcycle

krustyone said:


> endcycle: Super stealthy!
> 
> Picked up my bullhorns last week but my short vacation turned into me fixing a boat, that took the better part of 2 days, and carting people around the lake so I never got to work on the bike.


Thanks! 
Yeah, I totally love the look.  I've gotten some good comments on it already.
Thinking about yanking the kickstand (though I use it) and the chainguard and maybe replacing the chain with something else to offset it a bit. Maybe red or blue.


----------



## lizard king

Any idea yet on how wide of tires you can fit in there? This bike would be perfect if you could stick some 30-32 cx tires in there for gravel rides.


----------



## krustyone

I have not tried it but just went and looked and it looks to me like 30's would not be a problem, I have some 28 cross tires I'll try in there, when I get time, and post back.

I finally got the bullhorns and seat on:


















had quite a time getting the right parts for the brakes but am happy now!


----------



## Bosplya

I've just recently started commuting in a black Soho S. I made some changes and the seat was on the list too. I thought it was just me but now I know I don't have a deformed butt. I'll post pics and the few mods I made after I get some pics tomorrow. :thumbsup: to all the nice rides on this thread.


----------



## krustyone

Nice! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Bosplya

*Soho S*

My recently purchased dedicated commuter, Trek Soho S. Some mistake it for a police bike.  

I changed the tires to some Michelin Dynamics 700x25c that I had sitting around in the garage. I swapped the saddle after a few rides. I swapped pedals for wellgo SPD's I also had laying around. I changed the grips to Oury's and flipped the stem down. I changed the chainring to a Origin8 48 tooth and the freewheel to a Shimano 16 tooth. It's an eye catcher and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## MADMAXB

:thumbsup: Looks good like the bike rack on it to


----------



## krustyone

WOW! 

Nice job!


----------



## Punkaccountant

I have a dumb question. I just got my Soho back from the shop (they installed a fixed gear for me) and I saw something I never noticed before. There is a 1/2" hole in the frame part that connects the chain stays together between the bottom bracket and rear tire (I'm not sure what you call this part.) Anyway, is there normally a plug in there or is this something that I just never noticed in the past? Anyone have an idea what it's there for?

OK...duh...it's a kickstand bracket. Sorry for the dumb ass post


----------



## MADMAXB

Punkaccountant said:


> I have a dumb question. I just got my Soho back from the shop (they installed a fixed gear for me) and I saw something I never noticed before. There is a 1/2" hole in the frame part that connects the chain stays together between the bottom bracket and rear tire (I'm not sure what you call this part.) Anyway, is there normally a plug in there or is this something that I just never noticed in the past? Anyone have an idea what it's there for?
> 
> OK...duh...it's a kickstand bracket. Sorry for the dumb ass post


:thumbsup: Yep thats what its for / There is no dumb questions on a bike we all started out as noobs so we all learn something new every day.


----------



## nOOky

Weird. The SOHO S is the only bike I've not changed the saddle on, for some reason I don't even notice it. I've done rides up to 80 miles and never had an issue. May be I have a weird butt


----------



## krustyone

nOOky said:


> Weird. The SOHO S is the only bike I've not changed the saddle on, for some reason I don't even notice it. I've done rides up to 80 miles and never had an issue. May be I have a weird butt


Agreed, I am quite happy with mine, too!


----------



## MaxMeng

Hi everyone, I just got my black Soho S, need advise on the pedals swap. 
I'm looking for some lightweight, flat and simple one...

tks!

Updated:
Finally bought a pair of Wellgo c-28 pedals, much better than the stock one...


----------



## MaxMeng

Any one have any idea about this bar?
http://bontrager.com/model/05242

Seems like a good one to replace the stock one.


----------



## Demetrio

I just got mine back from the LBS, got the new handlebars on it. I love my Soho, got it 3 months ago and its been 100%+ what I wanted and expected from it.



It is scary quiet too, i went on a ride with some buddies who were just clanking around with their bikes.


----------



## krustyone

Nice Demetrio!

And, yes, they are stealthy quiet, fun!


----------



## FixationRide

*My Ride*

Trek Soho with Bontrager RXL bars, RL seat, RXL seat post, Animal grips and All 
City toe clips. The stem is now RXL as well, these pics are a bit old.


----------



## krustyone

Sweet FixationRide!

The Soho S Army grows!


----------



## nOOky

We have SOHO rides at my lbs. About 8 of us have the bike. A new person joined, on a white model, but we let them in anyway


----------



## krustyone

Cool! 

I have a really cool job but the times mess with any group rides I can find so I either ride alone or with the guys on box store bikes that I can get to go more than a mile.


----------



## MaxMeng

My Soho S


----------



## krustyone

Black and red, nice!

Roll on!


----------



## endcycle

I'm LOVING the look of the red with the bike.
Debating my next mods- probably a new front chainring (at least 1 or 2 teeth larger than stock), maaaaaybe a new front wheel if finances allow this winter.


----------



## krustyone

I'm still on the black/white but black and red just belong together!

I'm thinking wheels, too, this is my only bike with Schrader valves and it's throwing me off. I just started building wheels so if that goes smooth the Soho is on the list.


----------



## endcycle

krustyone said:


> I'm still on the black/white but black and red just belong together!
> 
> I'm thinking wheels, too, this is my only bike with Schrader valves and it's throwing me off. I just started building wheels so if that goes smooth the Soho is on the list.


VERY cool. I've never thought about building wheels - seems grueling.


----------



## Astartes4

anyone investigate paint for touching up on a black Soho S? i've picked up some chips and scrapes that I'd like to cover up.


----------



## krustyone

endcycle said:


> VERY cool. I've never thought about building wheels - seems grueling.


It is and quite time consuming, I'm still working on my first one! It would help if I had more time...:cryin:


----------



## krustyone

Astartes4 said:


> anyone investigate paint for touching up on a black Soho S? i've picked up some chips and scrapes that I'd like to cover up.


Not yet but post what you find, I will do the same.


----------



## endcycle

krustyone said:


> It is and quite time consuming, I'm still working on my first one! It would help if I had more time...:cryin:


yeeeeah. just looked into what it takes. f. that. 

i'll just have to buy the wheels.
now the question is: which ones? and then the next one after that is: which tires? and then after that is: who's gonna pay my mortgage now?

i keep hearing all about phil woods hubs as being the best, but other than a cool look, signature, and price, i can't see why they're better than (say) shimano hubs.


----------



## krustyone

endcycle said:


> yeeeeah. just looked into what it takes. f. that.
> 
> i'll just have to buy the wheels.
> now the question is: which ones? and then the next one after that is: which tires? and then after that is: who's gonna pay my mortgage now?
> 
> i keep hearing all about phil woods hubs as being the best, but other than a cool look, signature, and price, i can't see why they're better than (say) shimano hubs.


From what I remember reading it had to do with bearings and noise, Phil makes them best and quiet, I have not heard of any probs with Shimano. I went with Surly hubs on the wheels I'm building for another fg/ss, they seem to make good stuff.

Let me know if you find someone that will pay the mortgage!


----------



## endcycle

krustyone said:


> From what I remember reading it had to do with bearings and noise, Phil makes them best and quiet, I have not heard of any probs with Shimano. I went with Surly hubs on the wheels I'm building for another fg/ss, they seem to make good stuff.
> 
> Let me know if you find someone that will pay the mortgage!


I've heard good things about Surly as well, now that I think about it. And I'm working on finding a sugar momma. 

aaaaanyway - yeah, that's likely my next purchase.


----------



## MADMAXB

Sharpie pen works great for that lol :thumbsup: 
Hows everybodys Sohos doing ?


----------



## krustyone

MADMAXB said:


> Sharpie pen works great for that lol :thumbsup:
> Hows everybodys Sohos doing ?


Alas, mine is in the basement awaiting fairer weather, when I do venture out I tale the Cross-Check.

And yours?


----------



## endcycle

MADMAXB said:


> Sharpie pen works great for that lol :thumbsup:
> Hows everybodys Sohos doing ?



very, very cold.


----------



## MADMAXB

Just took it out today for a 3hour ride  still pretty cold out tho lol


----------



## endcycle

MADMAXB said:


> Just took it out today for a 3hour ride  still pretty cold out tho lol


yeah, i can't quite convince myself to take a ride in this kind of freezing midwest weather.


----------



## krustyone

Last year I was out almost every day no matter the weather but, for some reason, this year I can't find the time to get dressed to ride outside too often and end up riding in the basement. On the plus side I have seen a lot more movies this winter...


----------



## endcycle

endcycle said:


> yeah, i can't quite convince myself to take a ride in this kind of freezing midwest weather.



I totally need to get a winter setup in my basement. totally feeling the lack of riding right now. Any suggestions for a cheap way to outfit my soho for basement movie-watching?


----------



## krustyone

endcycle said:


> I totally need to get a winter setup in my basement. totally feeling the lack of riding right now. Any suggestions for a cheap way to outfit my soho for basement movie-watching?


I just put a small tv down there and got a cheap dvd player at Kmart then set my trainer or rollers in front of it. Check Craigslist for all the above and try to have fun!


----------



## s10cyncrvr

Just finished with my Soho S. 

- Swapped the color over to a flat desert tan.
- Sram Omnium crank 48t
- Aluminum fork
- Welgo pedals

It's a 20" and weighs 20.9 lbs after the mods. I still need to pick up a black chain for it.


----------



## krustyone

I like it!!


----------



## endcycle

Is that a stock color?


----------



## s10cyncrvr

endcycle said:


> Is that a stock color?


No it isn't. It was originally the flat black color.


----------



## endcycle

s10cyncrvr said:


> No it isn't. It was originally the flat black color.


lol... somehow i even missed in your post that you painted it. i'm a bit blind.

beautiful job.


----------



## endcycle

Yesterday was the first completely beautiful day in Toledo, so I grabbed the GF and we had a ride around town and laid in the grass in a field at a park for an hour or so. It was... delightful. I think my bike loved it too.


----------



## krustyone

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MADMAXB

:thumbsup: Ya i rode mine 40miles last Sunday the weather has been great for riding.
Taking the Soho to the bike shop for a crank transplant Shimano 105 hollow-tech from my other road bike.


----------



## endcycle

MADMAXB said:


> :thumbsup: Ya i rode mine 40miles last Sunday the weather has been great for riding.
> Taking the Soho to the bike shop for a crank transplant Shimano 105 hollow-tech from my other road bike.


I am having trouble taking mine more than 15 miles without feeling like it's trying to kill me. The ride is entirely too rough for long distance - I've been looking into a second bike specifically for distance.


----------



## MADMAXB

Ya that is why i have a road bike also i switch riding them each week.


----------



## endcycle

I'm wondering if switching to a carbon fork would help much.


----------



## krustyone

Got mine out today! 
Took the geared bike for a wind war this morning then hopped on the stealth ride for some errands in town!
So sweet!!


----------



## endcycle

So I got a nice beginner road bike for longer rides - Jamis Satellite - and I've ridden it a bit... and.... it's... BORING.

I <3 my soho.  that's all. moving along.


----------



## MADMAXB

Ya i agree once u ride fixed for a long time- gear bikes take all the fun out of riding. The road bike is nice to have on windy days.


----------



## endcycle

MADMAXB said:


> Ya i agree once u ride fixed for a long time- gear bikes take all the fun out of riding. The road bike is nice to have on windy days.



I don't know that my geared bike takes the FUN out of riding, but I certainly won't be using it for pub rides and whatnot this year. It's kinda predictable and smooth, which is what I want when I'm riding for distance - the soho just beats the daylights outa me after about 10 miles.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

endcycle said:


> the soho just beats the daylights outa me after about 10 miles.


Looking at that tube section and fork design I'm not surprised. That's an issue with frame design and materials rather than fixed versus geared. Get yourself a frame using standard 25.4mm and 26.8mm round steel tubes with bent forks, skinny stays, slack seat tube angle, and narrow section rims for a long distance fixed machine. You'll never worry about "biker-butt" again.


----------



## endcycle

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Looking at that tube section and fork design I'm not surprised. That's an issue with frame design and materials rather than fixed versus geared. Get yourself a frame using standard 25.4mm and 26.8mm round steel tubes with bent forks, skinny stays, slack seat tube angle, and narrow section rims for a long distance fixed machine. You'll never worry about "biker-butt" again.



Yeah, I did consider going with another fixed/single bike for touring, but in the end I thought it made more sense to have a geared bike for that purpose. While I try to shift as little as possible, the gears have saved my neck on more than one occasion.


----------



## AidanKeats

TNumber5 said:


> Ya mine didnt come with a cog either. I love my soho s. I replaced that looooooong handle bar with drops. Which color did you order? I got the white. Its pretty sick.



I am considering the Soho S. Since it is a pure hybrid frame, with hybrid geometrys, would drop handlebars cause any problems to the handling of the bicycle?

I am really set on having a single speed/fixie with drops to commute with, and thought I could just swap out the flat bar with a drop on the soho, but a friend told me that it would mess with the handling and geometry. Is that true? Or can I put drops on with no problem.


----------



## endcycle

AidanKeats said:


> I am considering the Soho S. Since it is a pure hybrid frame, with hybrid geometrys, would drop handlebars cause any problems to the handling of the bicycle?
> 
> I am really set on having a single speed/fixie with drops to commute with, and thought I could just swap out the flat bar with a drop on the soho, but a friend told me that it would mess with the handling and geometry. Is that true? Or can I put drops on with no problem.


I use bullhorns, which pull me way out in front of the stem. I'd imagine drops would be totally fine, though honestly I think the bullhorns are a bit better suited for this bike. It's a killer fast and agile frame.


----------



## MADMAXB

Nah it will be fine with drops the flat bars they put on them feel awkward. Drops would be ok as long as u are not climbing hills to much.If u are in hilly area u might consider Bull Horns or El Toro bar(Soma Fabrications) It will give u more leverage to help u get up hills; plus u get more hand positions.


----------



## BeginnerCycling

I just picked up a 2010 Soho S this weekend, and have loved riding it so far. The only item I know I'll be upgrading soon is the "ergonomic" grips. I think I just prefer round grips. Anyone here have any recommendations?


----------



## Bosplya

BeginnerCycling said:


> I just picked up a 2010 Soho S this weekend, and have loved riding it so far. The only item I know I'll be upgrading soon is the "ergonomic" grips. I think I just prefer round grips. Anyone here have any recommendations?


I have no regrets with the Oury grips on mine.


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Thanks for posting the pic -- are those the regular slide-on type, or are they the lock-on type?


----------



## Bosplya

Regular slide on type.


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Cool, thanks again for the info!


----------



## nOOky

I use Bontrager Race Lite foam grips on mine, they are about the lightest grips you can get and still fairly durable and comfortable.

http://bontrager.com/model/04262


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Thanks nOOky!


----------



## endcycle

bumping an older thread to add a current pic of my baby on a recent pubride. the soho s has treated me beautifully. 











edited: holy crap imgur resize fail.  rehosted.


----------



## Bosplya

All black still a winner.


----------



## endcycle

Bosplya said:


> All black still a winner.


I'm thinking about replacing the chain with red or white and going with red or white sidewall tires but otherwise yeah.


----------



## endcycle

whoops double post.


----------



## nOOky

My SOHO S was my go to bike this winter and spring. I didn't want to get either my good road bike salty or my mountain bike, so I took it out every time. It was ridden every week in the winter, which was mild this year. It got salty, filthy, beat up, and generally abused. I did not wash it once all winter, and aside from the rust on some bolts it came out fine. It's kind of sketchy riding a single speed up snow covered roads as you'd tend to spin out, but we made it.
I only had to replace the axle nuts with Avenir track nuts off of Amazon. It could stand a little tlc, but as of now it's my rain bike, not my pretty cruise around town bike. The thing gets ridden and ridden hard, and nothing has broken yet (knock on wood!).


----------

